# Pre mix



## Tinykey (5/5/20)

Oky so when we can order online again I would like to know what is everyone options about premix vg 80/pg 20 with 3mg nic...


----------



## takatatak (5/5/20)

It works... Much of a muchness in my opinion. It obviously comes out at varying VG/PG ratios based on how much PG the flavourings add to each recipe. I mix at 70/30 and sometimes mix 60/40 or 50/50 for MTL juice so I prefer having my components separate. The differences are negligible... Pre-mix base is easier when you're getting started or just lazy though

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (5/5/20)

...lol

I mix max vg

same flav as 50/50, 60/40, 70/30, 10/90, 20/80, 80/20, 0/0

just saying

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tinykey (5/5/20)

takatatak said:


> It works... Much of a muchness in my opinion. It obviously comes out at varying VG/PG ratios based on how much PG the flavourings add to each recipe. I mix at 70/30 and sometimes mix 60/40 or 50/50 for MTL juice so I prefer having my components separate. The differences are negligible... Pre-mix base is easier when you're getting started or just lazy though


Will be starting

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tinykey (5/5/20)

When lockdown is over


----------



## takatatak (5/5/20)

Tinykey said:


> When lockdown is over


Let's hope that's as soon as the universe possibly allows!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## takatatak (5/5/20)

vicTor said:


> ...lol
> 
> I mix max vg
> 
> ...


I guess this could be argued as being subjective... Some people say max VG is great. Other people say it does impact flavour marginally. I haven't tested enough to really say. Main reason for higher PG ratio in my books would be for viscosity and wicking reasons.

Need to mix the same juice at varying ratios and test... but that sounds kinda boring at the moment

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tinykey (5/5/20)

takatatak said:


> Let's hope that's as soon as the universe possibly allows!!


What I understand is that all I need do is add flavour

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## takatatak (6/5/20)

Tinykey said:


> What I understand is that all I need do is add flavour


If the pre-mix base already has nic in it then yes. If you start out with one shots then it's even easier...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (6/5/20)

If you buy nic, its in a dark glass bottle to protect the nic. I would not buy ready mix in a transparent plastic bottle. Halve the nic is probably gone buy the time it reach you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## vicTor (6/5/20)

takatatak said:


> I guess this could be argued as being subjective... Some people say max VG is great. Other people say it does impact flavour marginally. I haven't tested enough to really say. Main reason for higher PG ratio in my books would be for viscosity and wicking reasons.
> 
> Need to mix the same juice at varying ratios and test... but that sounds kinda boring at the moment



hi, you are 100% correct about it being subjective, some people can pick up the slightest difference in taste, I came from 70/30 to max vg and to me the juice tasted the same

you're also right on viscosity

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/5/20)

Tinykey said:


> What I understand is that all I need do is add flavour



The PG/VG/Nic is the easy part. The "just add flavour" is what it is all about.

'Take a look here for all the best advice written by @RichJB

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (6/5/20)

I suppose if you are a juice connoisseur then mixing individually will dial in exactly what you want. I started with the separate pg/vg/nic and moved on to both 70/30 and 80/20 pre mix. It works for me and I can do a couple of hundred mls of ADV and a couple of 50mls bottles of session juice now in minutes. I use around 100 mls of adv every 5 days and at the same time can use a further 50 mls on session juice. So just about using a L per month. I also found that sub ohming has dropped my nic demand but upped the juice demand. I find the 80/20 works better in most of my tanks in preventing leakage and usually come out around 73/27 VG/PG by the time the pg flavours go in.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/5/20)

vicTor said:


> hi, you are 100% correct about it being subjective, some people can pick up the slightest difference in taste, I came from 70/30 to max vg and to me the juice tasted the same
> 
> you're also right on viscosity


70/30 and 80/20 is both fine , been using both, add flavour is the trickey part

Reactions: Like 2


----------

